# spraying dry fall....



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

We just did 6,000 square feet in 4 1/2 hours.....with two guys spraying and one guy on the ground.......

I just wanted to see how our production time is compared to others.........


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

that's more than I do.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'll smoke you.
And no ground man either.
Not a spectator sport.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

And what r u spraying anyway, Rixhmond, q deck? Comcrete cast?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Oden said:


> And what r u spraying anyway, Rixhmond, q deck? Comcrete cast?


Roof deck and joist


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty good rate. Hows the transfer efficiency?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Roof deck and joist


That would be q deck sunshine.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Make sure to cover the sprinkler heads...


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

richmondpainting said:


> We just did 6,000 square feet in 4 1/2 hours.....with two guys spraying and one guy on the ground.......
> 
> I just wanted to see how our production time is compared to others.........


 too many variables to determine a production rate. how many gallons did you spray?


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> too many variables to determine a production rate. how many gallons did you spray?


75 I believe


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Jun 11, 2011)

what product did you use? your spread rate seems pretty good for dry fall.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

mustangmike3789 said:


> what product did you use? your spread rate seems pretty good for dry fall.


Sherwin waterbourne


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

I know we got 80 sq ft per gallon on that 150k footer we just did.... but that can vary a tad based on exact joist/decking design. I think we were 475-575 per hour per man; some in scissor lifts some on bakers ladders stilts etc. Thats an avg. Bout 80% was from scissor lifts, working around lots of equipment. Clear sailing I imagine we could get up around 800 maybe 1000 with the A+ team.

Titan tips transfer a lot better than Graco we found out, less "dusty".


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Sherwin waterbourne


I like this too. Tried a few and this one has been solid. I get from 80-95.

Whatcha paying a gallon?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

It's boggling my mind to exchange all the per gallon rates and per sq ft production rates with what I know about shooting q deck.

I count Dryfall in increments of five gallon buckets. And sq ftg in increments of 50ft by 50ft bays.

6 buckets give or take I will use to spray a bay in about three hours give or take.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Oden said:


> It's boggling to exchange all the per gallon rates and per sq ft production rates with what I know about shooting q deck.
> 
> I count Dryfall in increments of five gallon buckets. And sq ftg in increments of 50ft by 50ft bays.
> 
> 6 buckets give or take I will use to spray a bay in about three hours give or take.


What can I say, your a bad mother fooker.  

Oden, I'd love to work with you on a job someday.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Paradigmzz said:


> I like this too. Tried a few and this one has been solid. I get from 80-95.
> 
> Whatcha paying a gallon?


$10/ gallon


----------



## SprayerMiken125 (Jan 11, 2013)

Dang I pay around 14 a gallon how big is the entire ceiling? And one thing is how much electrical and duct work u got up there if it's just deck and the joists that's like first grade easy....lol test is if there's like 2 or 300 hundred conduits 20-30 in groups getting all the connectors etc and doing it fast


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

SprayerMiken125 said:


> Dang I pay around 14 a gallon how big is the entire ceiling? And one thing is how much electrical and duct work u got up there if it's just deck and the joists that's like first grade easy....lol test is if there's like 2 or 300 hundred conduits 20-30 in groups getting all the connectors etc and doing it fast


Sometimes it sucks but I love how I can get up there and literally rock the lift...lol


----------

